
Ask HN: Who runs archive.today / archive.is / archive.ph? - theli0nheart
archive.today has been around for years and folks have been using it freely for archiving web content. There&#x27;s a large organization behind the Internet Archive, but what&#x27;s backing archive.today? What&#x27;s preventing it from just shutting off one day? If it does, there&#x27;s zero accountability to whose responsible.<p>Wikipedia provides very little background:<p>&gt; <i>Archive.today was founded in 2012. The site originally branded itself as archive.today, but in May 2015, changed the primary mirror to archive.is. In January 2019, it began to deprecate the archive.is domain in favor of the archive.today mirror.</i><p>The site has a FAQ [1], but it&#x27;s lacking any information as well.<p>The site seems to change TLDs constantly.<p>Who&#x27;s behind it? Why are the owners so secretive?<p>[1]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;archive.ph&#x2F;faq
======
Ice_cream_suit
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brewster_Kahle](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brewster_Kahle)

